# xorgconfig not detecting synaptics touchpad, help!

## papapenguin

I've emerged Xorg-x11 on my Compaq Presario 1200xl-110.

I get an error message that Xorg -config can't find my mouse so I've run xorgconfig.

What mouse protocol type should I choose?

PS/2, ExplorerPS/2, GlidePointPS2, ?

I'm not sure which...

Thanks!Last edited by papapenguin on Fri Oct 14, 2005 7:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cpt_McLane

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option    "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"

EndSection

```

that should do it.

touchpads are normaly connected via ps/2.

also try

```

modprobe psmouse

```

to load the module for mouse via ps/2

----------

## papapenguin

thanks for the help Cpt_McLane, but that didn't do it for me...

I get the error message that TRIDENT(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xf5000000,0x400000)

TouchPad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device

ToucPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

PreInit failed for input device "TouchPad"

This is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf :

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier    "X.org Configured"

    Screen  0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice "Touchpad" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files

    RGBPath  "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath  "/usr/lib/modules"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

Section "Module"

    Load "extmod"

    Load "dri"

    Load "dbe"

    Load "record"

    Load "xtrap"

    Load "glx"

    Load "type1"

    Load "freetype"

    Load "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard0"

    Driver "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver "synaptics"

   Identifier "Touchpad"

   Option "SendCoreEvents"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0" # eventX number may vary depending on the laptop model.

   Option "Protocol" "event"

   # Next line required only if you want to disable the mousepad while typing:

   Option "SHMConfig" "on"

   # The rest of the options are NOT required, just a default similar to the Windows drivers with non of the extra features.

   Option "LeftEdge" "1700"

   Option "RightEdge" "5300"

   Option "TopEdge" "1700"

   Option "BottomEdge" "4200"

   Option "FingerLow" "25"

   Option "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option "MinSpeed" "0.09"

   Option "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

   Option "AccelFactor" "0.0015"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "Monitor0"

    VendorName "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

(a whole bunch of #Options)

    Identifier  "Card0"

    Driver  "trident"

    VendorName  "Trident Microsystems"

    BoardName  "CyberBlade/i7d"

    BusID  "PCI:1:0:0"

Section "Screen"

I'll include if needed...tired...of...typing...

----------

## papapenguin

still no luck, I've tried both these examples:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad

and:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_on_laptops#Touchpad

What should I try next?

----------

## Sir No

As for my ACER Aspire laptop I cheated a bit  :Wink:  and have found how Ubuntu auto-configured the Synaptics touchpad first.

You really need the following kernel modules:

 psmouse (that's for the old-style PS/2 mouse)

 evdev (now, that's the key!)Just enable the right kernel options, and rebuild/reinstall the kernel if you need to.

Then add the evdev to the /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file. If you have coldplug installed and added to the default runlevel, you don't need to add psmouse manually, it will be loaded by the coldplug instead.

At this point you can do:

```
# modprobe psmouse

# modprobe evdev
```

or restart the machine  :Wink: 

Then you need to:

```
# emerge synaptics
```

This installs the xorg driver for the touchpad. It's needed for the InputDevice -> Driver section (see below).

Then comes the xorg configuration part. The following settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf works for me:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"

        InputDevice    "Synaptics Touchpad"

EndSection

...

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Synaptics Touchpad"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

        Option          "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

        Option          "HorizScrollDelta"      "0"

EndSection
```

The "Configured Mouse" is for the USB mouse I use, while "Synaptics Touchpad" is, well, for the touchpad. Keep in mind that you need to mention both devices in the ServerLayout section. Then restart the X server or your machine again  :Wink: 

For me getting the touchpad to work took just about two (?) hours - from the inception (no idea) to the end (it works!). And it was easier that I initially thought  :Smile: 

----------

## papapenguin

I must be thick-skulled or something...

I reset the kernel so PS/2 was a module and Event Interface as a module.

I then recompiled the kernel.

When I try to run modprobe psmouse, or modprobe evdev, I get:

FATAL: Module PS Mouse not found

or

FATAL: Module evdev not found

on reboot, I also get "failed to load evdev"

What gives?

----------

## Sir No

 *papapenguin wrote:*   

> I must be thick-skulled or something...
> 
> I reset the kernel so PS/2 was a module and Event Interface as a module.
> 
> I then recompiled the kernel.

 

And how did you install the kernel and modules? Did you follow the general instructions, like The x86 Handbook -> 7. Configuring the Kernel -> 7.c. Default: Manual Configuration -> Compiling and Installing part?

And are you sure you've used something like:

```
# cd /usr/src/linx

# make && make modules && make modules_install
```

?

Because from what you've posted I conclude that even though the modules were compiled, they might not have been installed...

----------

## papapenguin

I did compile the kernel directly from the manual...

What I did not do was to copy and use the correct kernel in GRUB.  I've since changed that.

I have now installed a USB mouse and it worked instantly.

However, my synaptics touchpad is still not recognized...

----------

## Sir No

 *papapenguin wrote:*   

> I did compile the kernel directly from the manual...
> 
> What I did not do was to copy and use the correct kernel in GRUB.  I've since changed that.

 

Glad to hear it.

 *papapenguin wrote:*   

> I have now installed a USB mouse and it worked instantly.
> 
> However, my synaptics touchpad is still not recognized...

 

Ok then. I assume you're still interested.  :Wink: 

Let's start from the beginning. What is the output of the following commands:

```
# cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

and:

```
# lsmod
```

?

If all is well, then we'll go to your xorg.conf changes... One baby step at a time.  :Smile: 

----------

## papapenguin

papapenguin ~ # cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

evdev

papapenguin ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  188416  6

orinoco_cs              6184  1

orinoco                31436  1 orinoco_cs

hermes                  4288  2 orinoco_cs,orinoco

pcmcia                 17392  3 orinoco_cs

ohci_hcd               15396  0

ehci_hcd               23272  0

floppy                 45204  0

psmouse                20100  0

pcspkr                  2764  0

rtc                     8940  0

yenta_socket           15208  2

rsrc_nonstatic          8352  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            29156  4 orinoco_cs,pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

usbhid                 26112  0

uhci_hcd               24368  0

parport_pc             28004  0

parport                22696  1 parport_pc

usbcore                76924  5 ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,usbhid,uhci_hcd

evdev                   6592  0

----------

## Sir No

 *papapenguin wrote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
> 
> evdev
> 
> 

 

Good  :Smile: 

 *papapenguin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> papapenguin ~ # lsmod
> 
> ...

 

Looks like your evdev module is not being used (yet). The important information is in the last number (usage count). For me the corresponding line is:

```
evdev                   9728  1
```

Now, do you have gpm instaled and working?

What does the following display on your machine?

```
# ls -l /etc/init.d/gpm

# /etc/init.d/gpm status

# cat /etc/conf.d/gpm
```

For me it's:

```
# ls -l /etc/init.d/gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 951 May 20 21:48 /etc/init.d/gpm

# /etc/init.d/gpm status

 * status:  started

# cat /etc/conf.d/gpm

# Config file for /etc/init.d/gpm

# Please uncomment the type of mouse you have and the appropriate MOUSEDEV entry

#MOUSE=ps2

MOUSE=imps2

#MOUSE=synps2

#MOUSEDEV=/dev/psaux

MOUSEDEV=/dev/input/mice

# Extra settings

#RESPONSIVENESS=

#REPEAT_TYPE=raw

# Please uncomment this line if you want gpm to understand charsets used

# in URLs and names with ~ or : in them, etc. This is a good idea to turn on!

#APPEND="-l \"a-zA-Z0-9_.:~/\300-\326\330-\366\370-\377\""

# Various other options

#APPEND="-g 1 -A 60"

#APPEND="-l \"a-zA-Z0-9_.:~/\300-\326\330-\366\370-\377\" -g 1 -A 60"

```

From the last one the most important part is:

```
# Please uncomment the type of mouse you have and the appropriate MOUSEDEV entry

MOUSE=imps2

MOUSEDEV=/dev/input/mice
```

For me, switching to the terminal console (e.g. Ctrl+Alt+F1) and touching the touchpad moves the mouse block-cursor. With the left touchpad button I can select the text, with the right button I can paste the selected text.

Does it do the same for you?

----------

## papapenguin

papapenguin ~ # ls -l /etc/init.d/gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 951 Jul 22 11:28 /etc/init.d/gpm

papapenguin ~ # /etc/init.d/gpm status

 * status:  stopped

papapenguin ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/gpm

# Config file for /etc/init.d/gpm

# Please uncomment the type of mouse you have and the appropriate MOUSEDEV entry

#MOUSE=ps2

#MOUSE=imps2

#MOUSEDEV=/dev/psaux

#MOUSEDEV=/dev/input/mice

# Extra settings

#RESPONSIVENESS=

#REPEAT_TYPE=raw

# Please uncomment this line if you want gpm to understand charsets used

# in URLs and names with ~ or : in them, etc. This is a good idea to turn on!

#APPEND="-l \"a-zA-Z0-9_.:~/\300-\326\330-\366\370-\377\""

# Various other options

#APPEND="-g 1 -A 60"

#APPEND="-l \"a-zA-Z0-9_.:~/\300-\326\330-\366\370-\377\" -g 1 -A 60"

So, this may be the problem...when I commented out the proper mousedev's, nothing much happened...I didn't get any response from the pad.

This now reads:

papapenguin ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/gpm

# Config file for /etc/init.d/gpm

# Please uncomment the type of mouse you have and the appropriate MOUSEDEV entry

#MOUSE=ps2

MOUSE=imps2

#MOUSEDEV=/dev/psaux

MOUSEDEV=/dev/input/mice

# Extra settings

#RESPONSIVENESS=

#REPEAT_TYPE=raw

# Please uncomment this line if you want gpm to understand charsets used

# in URLs and names with ~ or : in them, etc. This is a good idea to turn on!

#APPEND="-l \"a-zA-Z0-9_.:~/\300-\326\330-\366\370-\377\""

# Various other options

#APPEND="-g 1 -A 60"

#APPEND="-l \"a-zA-Z0-9_.:~/\300-\326\330-\366\370-\377\" -g 1 -A 60"

----------

## Sir No

 *papapenguin wrote:*   

> So, this may be the problem...when I commented out the proper mousedev's, nothing much happened...I didn't get any response from the pad.
> 
> This now reads:
> 
> papapenguin ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/gpm
> ...

 

Ok, now test it !

You can control gpm like any other service from /etc/init.d like this:

```
# /etc/init.d/gpm start

# /etc/init.d/gpm stop

# rc-update add gpm default
```

So, start the gpm via /etc/init.d/gpm start and see if the touchpad works in console (the virtual console, not the graphical X terminal of any kind, that is).

If it works then you are half way.  :Smile: 

----------

## papapenguin

unfortunately,l I tested it in the virtual console and gpm started, but I got no response from the touchpad.  I did get response from the USB mouse, though.  It worked exactly like the touchpad should have...

----------

## Sir No

 *papapenguin wrote:*   

> unfortunately,l I tested it in the virtual console and gpm started, but I got no response from the touchpad.  I did get response from the USB mouse, though.  It worked exactly like the touchpad should have...

 

Hmm. It looks like something in your compuer doesn't like your synaptics very much... It might be a kernel (though from what you've posted appears that it may have all the needed things), or it might be that we're looking at the incorrect places.

Try to find out if the touchpad is recognized in the system at all. It's somewhat worrying that on the lsmod output the evdev module's usage counter is zero... But anyway, do this:

```
# find /sys/class/input | sort

# ls -l /sys/class/input/mouse0

# ls -l /sys/class/input/mouse1
```

For me, when I have only the touchpad working (USB mouse is disconnected), I get something this list:

```
# find /sys/class/input | sort

/sys/class/input

/sys/class/input/event0

/sys/class/input/event0/dev

/sys/class/input/event0/device

/sys/class/input/event1

/sys/class/input/event1/dev

/sys/class/input/event2

/sys/class/input/event2/dev

/sys/class/input/event2/device

/sys/class/input/mice

/sys/class/input/mice/dev

/sys/class/input/mouse0

/sys/class/input/mouse0/dev

/sys/class/input/mouse0/device

/sys/class/input/ts0

/sys/class/input/ts0/dev

/sys/class/input/ts0/device

# ls -l /sys/class/input/mouse0

total 0

-r--r--r--  1 root root 4096 Oct 27 10:11 dev

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    0 Oct 27 10:11 device -> ../../../devices/platform/i8042/serio0
```

and when my USB mouse is attached, it grows to this:

```
# find /sys/class/input | sort

/sys/class/input

/sys/class/input/event0

/sys/class/input/event0/dev

/sys/class/input/event0/device

/sys/class/input/event1

/sys/class/input/event1/dev

/sys/class/input/event2

/sys/class/input/event2/dev

/sys/class/input/event2/device

/sys/class/input/event3

/sys/class/input/event3/dev

/sys/class/input/event3/device

/sys/class/input/mice

/sys/class/input/mice/dev

/sys/class/input/mouse0

/sys/class/input/mouse0/dev

/sys/class/input/mouse0/device

/sys/class/input/mouse1

/sys/class/input/mouse1/dev

/sys/class/input/mouse1/device

/sys/class/input/ts0

/sys/class/input/ts0/dev

/sys/class/input/ts0/device

/sys/class/input/ts1

/sys/class/input/ts1/dev

/sys/class/input/ts1/device

# ls -l /sys/class/input/mouse1

total 0

-r--r--r--  1 root root 4096 Oct 27 10:27 dev

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    0 Oct 27 10:27 device -> ../../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.1/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0
```

So as you can see, my touchpad is attached (internally at least) via i8042 device. Now look at this:

```
# ls -l /sys/bus/platform/devices/i8042/serio0

total 0

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 4096 Oct 27 10:14 bind_mode

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    0 Oct 27 10:14 bus -> ../../../../bus/serio

-r--r--r--  1 root root 4096 Oct 27 10:14 description

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    0 Oct 27 10:14 driver -> ../../../../bus/serio/drivers/psmouse

--w-------  1 root root 4096 Oct 27 10:14 drvctl

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    0 Oct 27 10:11 id

-r--r--r--  1 root root 4096 Oct 27 10:14 modalias

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    0 Oct 27 10:11 power

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 4096 Oct 27 10:14 protocol

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 4096 Oct 27 10:14 rate

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 4096 Oct 27 10:14 resetafter

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 4096 Oct 27 10:14 resolution
```

Here one can clearly see that in this case the touchpad is handled by the psmouse kernel module. Anyway, all the mouse events should be accessible in the recent 2.6 kernel via /dev/input/mice. Which probably is not working in your case. I can't tell you why (yet). Or can I?

Now it came to me that your touchpad might be also connected via some serial interface, and your kernel doesn't have an appropriate driver for it. Maybe it's a tiny kernel misconfiguration, which gives you this headache? Try to search a bit in the /sys directory until you find where the psmouse module is being mentioned. You can issue the following command to get an idea where to look:

```
# ls -lR /sys | grep mouse
```

Or maybe it's only a matter of finding an appropriate device name for your mouse? Try this setting in /etc/conf.d/gpm:

```
MOUSEDEV=/dev/psaux
```

and do:

```
# /etc/init.d/gpm restart
```

Did anything came to your mind after experimenting with the above?

----------

## papapenguin

Here are the results of your suggestions...We may be getting close, although the touchpad still doesn't produce any results.  This is becoming a mystery...

 papapenguin ~ # find /sys/class/input | sort

/sys/class/input

/sys/class/input/event0

/sys/class/input/event0/dev

/sys/class/input/event0/device

/sys/class/input/event1

/sys/class/input/event1/dev

/sys/class/input/event1/device

/sys/class/input/event2

/sys/class/input/event2/dev

/sys/class/input/mice

/sys/class/input/mice/dev

/sys/class/input/mouse0

/sys/class/input/mouse0/dev

/sys/class/input/mouse0/device

papapenguin ~ # ls -l /sys/class/input/mouse0

total 0

-r--r--r--  1 root root 4096 Oct 27 10:31 dev

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    0 Oct 27 10:31 device -> ../../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.2/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0

papapenguin ~ # ls -l /sys/class/input/mouse1

ls: /sys/class/input/mouse1: No such file or directory

papapenguin ~ # ls -1 /sys/class/input/mouse2

ls: /sys/class/input/mouse2: No such file or directory

papapenguin ~ # ls -s /sys/class/input/mouse3

ls: /sys/class/input/mouse3: No such file or directory

papapenguin ~ # ls /sys/bus/platform/devices

eisa.0  floppy.0  i8042  serial8250  vesafb.0

papapenguin ~ # ls /sys/bus/platform/devices/i8042

bus  driver  power  serio0  serio1

papapenguin ~ # ls /sys/bus/platform/devices/i8042/serio0

bind_mode  bus  description  drvctl  id  power

papapenguin ~ # ls -l /sys/bus/platform/devices/i8042/serio0

total 0

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 4096 Oct 27 10:35 bind_mode

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    0 Oct 27 10:35 bus -> ../../../../bus/serio

-r--r--r--  1 root root 4096 Oct 27 10:35 description

--w-------  1 root root 4096 Oct 27 10:35 drvctl

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    0 Oct 24 09:35 id

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    0 Oct 24 09:35 power

papapenguin ~ # ls -lR /sys | grep mouse

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 0 Oct 24 09:35 psmouse

/sys/bus/serio/drivers/psmouse:

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 0 Oct 27 10:31 mouse0

/sys/class/input/mouse0:

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 0 Oct 24 09:35 psmouse

/sys/module/psmouse:

/sys/module/psmouse/parameters:

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 4096 Oct 27 11:22 mousepoll

papapenguin ~ # nano -w /etc/conf.d/gpm

papapenguin ~ # /etc/init.d/gpm restart

 * Stopping gpm ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting gpm ...                                                       [ ok ]

papapenguin ~ #

----------

## Sir No

 *papapenguin wrote:*   

> Here are the results of your suggestions...We may be getting close, although the touchpad still doesn't produce any results.  This is becoming a mystery...

 

Yes, I know. But look:

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # find /sys/class/input | sort
> 
> /sys/class/input
> 
> /sys/class/input/event0
> ...

 

Apparently your touchpad is not being autodetected by your kernel. As it can be seen above, you've got only one mouse device (mouse0), for your USB mouse.

Now I begin to wonder:

what is the version of your kernel,

what udev/hal versions do you have,

what baselayout version do you use,

what are your settings in /etc/conf.d/rc,

whether you have /dev/psaux device or not,

and whether you are running stable (x86) or testing (~x86) software.

I must admit that this one is hell of a riddle for me. I have never had a problem like that...  :Confused: 

Have you ever tried to boot your machine from anything like Knoppix? I know this is a bit of overkill, but this is a last resort of checking whether your hardware works at all or not. I'll try to dig out some Knoppix CD and reboot my laptop. Then I'll post again to tell you whether it autodetected correctly my touchpad or not (and if it worked, of course).

:puzzled:

----------

## Sir No

I'm sorry to report that the Knoppix 3.8 works correctly with my synaptics touchpad.

Now, the real deal. Are you sure you haven't turned off the thouchpad by some keyboard shortcut? I have something like that, that is the <Fn> key + <F7> (your Compaq may have something different). I remember that once I got my first laptop ever, I turned off the touchpad by accident and for two days I was almost sure that something broke. Then I turned it on again... and I've learned my lesson.  :Very Happy: 

And even more important, are you positively sure that your touchpad is enabled in your BIOS settings? Because this is what I suspect the most.

Now you have an option to:

check if your touchpad is enabled at all

boot your machine off the Knoppix CD

play with the settings of your kernel

The thing is, you need to isolate the problem. Currently it seems that your system does not recognize the touchpad at all. If you run Knoppix and the touchpad will work, then the trouble is in software (somewhere on the Gentoo side, of course). If it won't work, the problem is in hardware.

Now you have to be proactive and do some more testing on your own.  :Wink: 

----------

## Sir No

And from what I've found after asking Google for:

 *Quote:*   

> +install +Linux on Compaq Presario 1200

 

your touchpad should work without problems under Linux.

So, check all the basics again. It really should work.

----------

## papapenguin

I've run xorgconfig again--set everything up like it should be...a ps2 mouse works fine, and my synaptics pad still isn't recognized.  Does anyone know how if keystrokes on a Compaq Presario can disable the touchpad?

Look ma, no touchpad to be found...

papapenguin ~ # cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

H: Handlers=kbd event0

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=4 2000000 3802078 f840d001 f2ffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0010 Vendor=001f Product=0001 Version=0100

N: Name="PC Speaker"

P: Phys=isa0061/input0

H: Handlers=kbd event1

B: EV=40001

B: SND=6

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="PS/2 Generic Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

H: Handlers=mouse0 event2

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=3

----------

## Sir No

Have you tried to run another Linux on your box (preferably some LiveCD)?

Are you sure that this touchpad works or was working correctly under MSWin?

Have you checked if the touchpad can be enabled/disabled in BIOS?

From my experience I tell that on my laptop I can disable the touchpad using a keyboard shortcut.

This setting even survives the reboot! But I can always turn it on again. So, this scheme works for me:

turn on the lappy,

use touchpad under Linux,

disable touchpad by [Fn]+[F7]

turn OFF the lappy,

turn it back on,

start LiveCD, Ubuntu, MSWin, whatever

enable touchpad by [Fn]+[F7]

use touchpad under any of the mentioned OS-es.

Of course, YMMV. I suspect mostly your BIOS settings or a hardware failure...

It might also be a kernel misconfiguration, but this can only be confirmed by running a different Linux distribution, with its own provided kernel.

----------

## SirYes

Just by accident, I've found this page: http://www.aalbiol.upv.es/ACER.html

An interesting part regarding the touchpad is:

 *Antonio Albiol wrote:*   

> 8. Add this line to /etc/rc.local:
> 
> ```
> echo -n "psmouse" > /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/drvctl
> ```
> ...

 

Is there any chance that this may work in the described case?

HTH

----------

